# Your Prediction: 100% BOY...results page 3 :o)



## DaisyDust

Hi all

If anyone is any good & the nub & skull theory, this is the scan pic to guess. I think I get it, but when it comes to your own, you doubt yourself so much.

I now find out in 5 days if I'm flying a blue or pink flag & until now I could've gone the 9 months without knowing, but as per usual my nosiness & patience has got the better of me & I've just got to find out.

Please have a guess

WDYF?:coffee:

Thank you x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 39


----------



## capegirl7

Boy


----------



## BrandiCanucks

BOY!


----------



## Beneli

Totally boy!


----------



## Foreign Chick

:blue:


----------



## florence_

boy x


----------



## foxiechick1

Um yeah I'm going with boy on this on lol congrats! Keep us posted! X


----------



## MrsClark24

Boy boy boy!


----------



## lillypad123

Boy ;)


----------



## tooth_fairy

Boy!:blue:


----------



## DaisyDust

Wow! Thanks ladies, that's a full house favouring a boy. Do you still think the same on the scan pic, it's slightly different but on the same day? 

I had 80% boy last time & i had a little girl so I know it's just for fun. :baby:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Misscalais

Awesome shot! :blue: same shape skull as my new little guy and nub is pointing up quite a bit so I'd say 90% sure boy :)


----------



## DaisyDust

It's funny because we got 2 amazing scan pics & the sonographer wasn't happy with baby's position & wanted baby another way. I was very happy with baby's position. 

I'll come back & confirm of course. 

I too think boy but I'm not sure if that's because I have a little girl & couldn't imagine another looking the same.


----------



## DaisyDust

Does anyone know how much truth there is in the skull & nub theory?

I've searched & there's just website after website of mad mothers like us guessing LOL, no actual medical proof.


----------



## mara16jade

Lol Boy!! :)


----------



## DaisyDust

So...I'm am super excited about tomorrow's 20wk scan albeit a bit anxious. 

No one so far thinks girl, not even those who haven't seen my scan. 

I think my scan nub is so boy that if it turns out to be a girl I'm totally not believing the nub theory anymore LOL:wacko:

I just want to ask if there is anyone that thinks girl?


----------



## foxiechick1

I know of a lot of sonographers that predict sex using nub theory so think that's legit but never 100%, the skull theory I've seen debunked a few times, lots of reports about from scientists and docs etc saying that it's not true as female and makes skulls don't change till puberty so can't have any effect on baby this early on! I also saw a thread somewhere, think it might have been gender dreaming of a woman who admitted that she started the skull theory a few years ago by accident, she happened to post that she thought there looked like a difference between the two and it just flew off! Lol!

Having said all that I do believe your nub is blue however it's never 100% as could just be angle the pics been taken in iykwim? 

Good luck tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Unexpected212

If thats the nub I'm seeing then boy...I agree with you OP if that is NOT a boy I will never believe the nub theory again lol


----------



## DaisyDust

foxiechick1 said:


> I know of a lot of sonographers that predict sex using nub theory so think that's legit but never 100%, the skull theory I've seen debunked a few times, lots of reports about from scientists and docs etc saying that it's not true as female and makes skulls don't change till puberty so can't have any effect on baby this early on! I also saw a thread somewhere, think it might have been gender dreaming of a woman who admitted that she started the skull theory a few years ago by accident, she happened to post that she thought there looked like a difference between the two and it just flew off! Lol!
> 
> Having said all that I do believe your nub is blue however it's never 100% as could just be angle the pics been taken in iykwim?
> 
> Good luck tomorrow! Xx

That's interesting to know, I did doubt the skull & TBH sometime I haven't a clue but it does feel like there's some beef around the nub. I wish I asked my sono at the scan because I was there for ages because she couldn't get the head measurements. That's said, I think she was getting grumpy with baby not playing ball.

Thank you...I'll be back to confirm tomorrow PM


----------



## DaisyDust

Unexpected212 said:


> If thats the nub I'm seeing then boy...I agree with you OP if that is NOT a boy I will never believe the nub theory again lol

HaHa:haha:


----------



## foxiechick1

Looking forward to hearing the result tomorrow! What times your app?


----------



## DaisyDust

foxiechick1 said:


> Looking forward to hearing the result tomorrow! What times your app?

1.20pm:baby:

Can't believe I was going to try & work on OH & wait 9 months to find out...YEAH RIGHT !!


----------



## foxiechick1

Lol you'd be regretting that tomorrow! I was team yellow with both of mine but if we do go for a third I'm defo finding out want to be prepared either way! lol


----------



## Misscalais

Can't wait to hear what you're having. Hopefully bub plays nice and let's you see. :)


----------



## foxiechick1

Only 2 hours to go!!


----------



## DaisyDust

Only 30mins eek!


----------



## foxiechick1

Only 15 minutes! Ha I'm so excited for you'd think this was my scan lol!


----------



## DaisyDust

It's a BOY! :blue: :baby:

Ok...I totally believe in the nub theory & everyone got it right.

I love my little man already :cloud9: xx


----------



## DaisyDust

foxiechick1 said:


> Only 15 minutes! Ha I'm so excited for you'd think this was my scan lol!

Ha:haha: You're so funny.
I can't believe how sick I felt, my heart was pounding.

When is your scan?


----------



## Foreign Chick

Congrats on team :blue: 
:flower:


----------



## Unexpected212

I get excited when it's peoples scans lol. I love finding out!!

Wow congratulations. Boys are amazing (I may be slightly biased lol)

Will be looking out for the nub at my 12 week scan lol


----------



## DaisyDust

DaisyDust said:


> foxiechick1 said:
> 
> 
> Only 15 minutes! Ha I'm so excited for you'd think this was my scan lol!
> 
> Ha:haha: You're so funny.
> I can't believe how sick I felt, my heart was pounding.
> 
> When is your scan?Click to expand...

Just realised you said if you try for 3rd you'll find out. I looked at your status & saw expecting. 

I won't be allowed a 3rd unless I win the lottery.


----------



## DaisyDust

Unexpected212 said:


> I get excited when it's peoples scans lol. I love finding out!!
> 
> Wow congratulations. Boys are amazing (I may be slightly biased lol)
> 
> Will be looking out for the nub at my 12 week scan lol

I have a little girl & love her to bits so id have totally been happy with another, but am thrilled to have a little man. 

I'll still be here guessing when your 12wk scan comes round. I'm so on the nub theory now.


----------



## Beneli

Congrats!!


----------



## foxiechick1

Yay congrats! So so pleased for you! Ah no scan for me not pregnant.....yet lol Ive got two adorable boys but am hoping for a third baby at some point so will hopefully start trying later this year I'm just mega broody so am a bit of a lurker and loving everyone else's great news! Lol!


----------



## Misscalais

Congrats on team :blue:


----------



## cupcaker

Congrats, I only just saw this thread but I think his skull in your original post looked boyish. I too would have guessed boy. Congrats againx


----------

